# Elmer's Fancy II



## smfr (Jan 21, 2012)

Manage to (mostly!) finish my Elmer's Fancy II (build thread here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=17173.0). The lower base is 301 stainless, the main base is 12L14, the body is Al, cylinder and flywheel are brass, and the bearing bushing is bronze. I used precision-ground drill rod for the shaft, piston rod etc.

This is mostly to the plans, but I did deviate from them for the piston (discussed in the build thread). If I were making it again, I'd also figure out a better way to attach the cylinder to the cylinder pivot (for better alignment), perhaps add more decoration to the cylinder, and make the center post so that it clamps down on the body as you tighten the screw. I also used an angled grub screw on the flywheel, since I didn't want a grub screw to be visible on the periphery of the wheel.













And here's a video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5BtQQN0aII[/ame]

Simon


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 21, 2012)

Simon,

That is a fancy Fancy. It's a smooth runner too. Very well finished. Congratulations. 

--ShopShoe


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 22, 2012)

Simon

Congrats on your elmer's fancy. I think this is your second engine in less than 2 months. Wow.

Vince


----------



## Foozer (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice build, what's in store for the next

Robert


----------



## smfr (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!

Next up is making a new conrod for Cotswold Heritage 'Isis' for smoother running. After that, I have set of Stuart #4 castings to start on

Simon


----------



## my65pan (Jan 22, 2012)

That came out really well, and runs great too! I did a run of five Elmers Fancy #1s for Christmas gifts last year but I may have to build a #2 now also.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 22, 2012)

For anyone thinking of making an engine like this one, but thinks it is too difficult for you at the moment, there is another, which caused a bit of a craze to get started on here, and is very easy to make.

It is called a ROCKING ENGINE, and here is my very blinged up version.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzNZ2tvEH8E[/ame]

Plans are on John-Toms site


John


----------



## Path (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful engine ... :bow:

Keep them coming.  


Pat H.


----------



## danstir (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice engine Simon
Good runner

I'm doing a Scotty right now

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 24, 2012)

Simon,

Very nicely done. It's a very sharp looking engine.

Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well done Simon, very nicely finished. Runs a treat on just a whiff of air and slowly at that. These engines are just so simple and yet elegant in appearance, just fun to watch. Congratulations on a fine engine.

BC1
Jim


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 24, 2012)

Great pictures, great video, and obviously a very fine runner!! Beautiful workmanship Simon !!! The fact that the engine body spins on the base is a nice feature...was that your addition or part of the original design. Thanks for sharing it.

Bill


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 24, 2012)

Your engine looks awesome!!!!!!!

I have built several Elmer's engines...but not this one. I think I'm just going to watch your engine run a little while longer.....


----------



## moanaman (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice Simon. 
I would leave it with the rotating base. I like that little "feature" .

Barry


----------

